# Weekend plans



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

What are yours?

I'm going to comp, watch 2 pints of lager, read, get a take away on sat night, watch xfactor

And I may start my hamster scrap book


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> What are yours?
> 
> I'm going to comp, watch 2 pints of lager, read, get a take away on sat night, watch xfactor
> 
> And I may start my hamster scrap book


I'm going to count my blessings that I have the capacity for empathy and compassion and can think beyond myself to what our purpose on this planet is.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> I'm going to count my blessings that I have the capacity for empathy and compassion and can think beyond myself to what our purpose on this planet is.


What is our purpose?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> What is our purpose?


That's a question only you can answer  When you take a moment to think beyond yourself you just might grasp it.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> That's a question only you can answer  When you take a moment to think beyond yourself you just might grasp it.


My purpose is to be happy, simple as


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

That's nice, hopefully one day you'll find it.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

I have no set in stone plans
probably go to my uncles, play with the baby
erm Sunday we are taking her for a day out, without her parents, should be interesting
aside from that, play with cats and be happy and appreciate life XD


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

I am planning on doing as little as possible, might download a new book to read

I have just read 'that' other thread Tinks, I must say I am a little disappointed in you and Jon as well. I think you may find it hard to come back from those comments.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> I have just read 'that' other thread Tinks, I must say I am a little disappointed in you and Jon as well. I think you may find it hard to come back from those comments.


seems ive put my sleep before pf once again and missed out on something lol


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

BenBoy said:


> I am planning on doing as little as possible, might download a new book to read
> 
> *I have just read 'that' other thread Tinks, I must say I am a little disappointed in you and Jon as well. I think you may find it hard to come back from those comments.*


Ive slowly started coming into GC and its thread like that which make me wonder why I would bother.

That thread make me feel sick to the stomach and I can only guess and ignorant comments from people who have never felt true pain. 

As for my weekend I am going to enjoy time with family friends and loved ones and prepare for our trip to Poland to visit fmaily next week. :thumbup1:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

BenBoy said:


> I am planning on doing as little as possible, might download a new book to read
> 
> I have just read 'that' other thread Tinks, I must say I am a little disappointed in you and Jon as well. I think you may find it hard to come back from those comments.


Thanks for saying that I totally agree wont say anymore but I am totally disgusted with some of the members on PF lately


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Thanks for saying that I totally agree wont say anymore but I am totally disgusted with some of the members on PF lately


What on earth is going on? I have no idea any more.

It's really sad, but it seems one person has changed the whole dynamic and it's horrid to even look on general chat any more.

If people cannot see when someone has experienced great pain and speak accordingly, surely there is something amiss there and there is no defence for that.

We may all disagree about silly things, but when a member has lost a child it is human nature to express sympathy and not be so dismissive.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Off to my old college tomorrow, 2nd oldest son is attending an open day, he wants to do animal management after his GCSEs. Chip off the old block he is 



tinktinktinkerbell said:


> What are yours?
> 
> I'm going to comp, *watch 2 pints of lager*, read, get a take away on sat night, watch xfactor
> 
> And I may start my hamster scrap book


Won't that be a bit boring, I can't see them doing much apart from sitting there looking, well, like lager


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Thanks for saying that I totally agree wont say anymore but I am totally disgusted with some of the members on PF lately


Me too Sue I am apalled and could cry


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> seems ive put my sleep before pf once again and missed out on something lol





DoodlesRule said:


> Me too Sue I am apalled and could cry


I'm guessing I missed stuff by having a diurnal sleep pattern, but I noticed the moon's almost full.......


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2013)

What I feel, I can't quite put into words.

Still reeling


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Was quite disappointed and felt a tad sad for the op this morning when i saw the thread was closed.....But then I read it. 

Horrific!!!

This is when the ignore button comes into play.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm guessing I missed stuff by having a diurnal sleep pattern, but I noticed the moon's almost full.......


Take a look at the last pages of so.............


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

ive just caught up with what I think I missed when in the land of nod

I have no words


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

I read back through it this morning and couldn't really believe what I was seeing. I ignore certain threads because I know there is only one way they will go. I am not an overly regular visitor to GC because it seems over run with madness at the moment.

It is a so sad to see it when it is clear this can be a very caring community of people. Just take a look at the mental health support thread or the thread when Cravensmum lost her dogs. It shows what we are capable of as a group and it is a shame those threads are getting rarer.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

We've just had our first fall of snow so I'm planning to make a snowman. :001_smile:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Well its Friday so hardly the weekend, but I am off as I am awaiting to see if my car passes its MOT, which it probably won't.

Weekend will be spent entertaining puppy and cleaning up the house.... oh and trying to unblock my drain 

I'm very disappointed in you Tinks and honestly don't know why I bothered replying to this thread.


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

Hanwombat said:


> Well its Friday so hardly the weekend, but I am off as I am awaiting to see if my car passes its MOT, which it probably won't.
> 
> Weekend will be spent entertaining puppy and cleaning up the house.... *oh and trying to unblock my drain*
> 
> I'm very disappointed in you Tinks and honestly don't know why I bothered replying to this thread.


Mr.Muscle drain unblocker sorted mine in 20 minutes the other day (although you're only supposed to leave it down for 5  )


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Thanks for saying that I totally agree wont say anymore but I am totally disgusted with some of the members on PF lately


This is all im going to say on the matter i have just read that thread am to say im disgusted is an understatement, i have never known anybody to be as vile as i read on that thread

Just wanted to say Zaros to you is, nobody should ever have to go through loosing a child and to be spoke to how you did makes me so angry sending you and Mrs Z all my heartfelt thoughts

As i have said im saying no more on this matter xx


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Anyway my plans for weekend are nothing other then walking the dogs and watching tv, yep boring i know


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Zaros said:


> We've just had our first fall of snow so I'm planning to make a snowman. :001_smile:


I am not jealous, I am not jealous, I am not jealous.....

OK, I AM jealous, I want to stuff snowballs down OH's jumper


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Tonight? I'm grooming my OH's parents dogs and having something naughty to eat, saturday my Bro & his new GF are over for dinner and Sunday I have my OH's family over for a sunday roast.

Pretty busy!!! x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wyrekin said:


> Mr.Muscle drain unblocker sorted mine in 20 minutes the other day (although you're only supposed to leave it down for 5  )


I bought something called a 'sink python' for £1, it's removed all sorts of nasties from my drains


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Im working the weekend. 2 late shifts. 2 till 9.30.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

My eldest daughter has been away for a few days....gone to pick her new puppy up. I can't wait. She should be back home around 5pm tonight..........so her house first to see the new arrival.

My husband has been away working for a few days.he is due home any time this afternoon..so, nice dinner for him when he comes home.

Tomorrow.....have to do some shopping.yuk.

Need to bring my old thoroughbred mare in to rug her up cos its getting cold at nights.The rest are a bit hardier so they can remain naked for a while longer.

Sunday..pilgrimage to a car boot sale followed by breakfast at mine for all my family and a roast later.again for everybody.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Saturday we're going up to see OH's family and then to the pub; OH's old school friend has terminal cancer and is coming out of the hospice for one day to see all his family and friends in one place. 

Sunday I'm up at 4am to catch the early channel tunnel to Calais; I'm helping someone bring over some Romanian pups to a rescue in the UK  I volunteered to help the rescue out ages ok and they rang me up out of the blue a week or so ago and asked if was available. 

By Sunday night I'll be exhausted I'm sure, but I'd rather be busy than doing nothing


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> What is our purpose?


To have empathy to our fellow human beings sweetie :mad5:



tinktinktinkerbell said:


> My purpose is to be happy, simple as


No I believe your purpose is to be a narcissus, and happy, ha try only thinking positive thoughts for a couple of hrs.  yeah right.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

bird said:


> To have empathy to our fellow human beings sweetie :mad5:
> 
> No I believe your purpose is to be a narcissus, and happy, ha try only thinking positive thoughts for a couple of hrs.  yeah right.


I did read that previous thread, can't believe it - really can't. Very disappointed lately 

But won't say no more

x


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

My car failed its MOT!!! Wahhhhhhhhh


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> I am planning on doing as little as possible, might download a new book to read
> 
> I have just read 'that' other thread Tinks, I must say I am a little disappointed in you and Jon as well. I think you may find it hard to come back from those comments.


Some true colours came shining through, I think.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

oh dear.did it fail on a lot?


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> My car failed its MOT!!! Wahhhhhhhhh


God, last thing you need hun  x


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

CRL said:


> Im working the weekend. 2 late shifts. 2 till 9.30.


You poor sossidge . . .


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> I bought something called a *'sink python' *for £1, it's removed all sorts of nasties from my drains


Don't know why but that names really tickled me


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

lostbear said:


> You poor sossidge . . .


i knoooooo!!! :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: going to be short staffed and overworked. always is at the weekend. atleast im not on an early shift, i hate early shifts.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

BenBoy said:


> I am planning on doing as little as possible, might download a new book to read
> 
> I have just read 'that' other thread Tinks, I must say I am a little disappointed in you and Jon as well. I think you may find it hard to come back from those comments.


I agree, although I would use the word disgusted.

this weekend I am going to be doing some decorating, some shopping, some cleaning, maybe watch a movie or two, had chocolate for breakfast this morning, that's just how I roll  
also going to be making some pumpkin soup - if I can figure what part of the pumpkin to use in it


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

BenBoy said:


> I am planning on doing as little as possible, might download a new book to read
> 
> I have just read 'that' other thread Tinks, I must say I am a little disappointed in you and Jon as well. I think you may find it hard to come back from those comments.


Just drop it pleased, I've apologised and if I could take the comment back I would



simplysardonic said:


> Off to my old college tomorrow, 2nd oldest son is attending an open day, he wants to do animal management after his GCSEs. Chip off the old block he is
> 
> *Won't that be a bit boring, I can't see them doing much apart from sitting there looking, well, like lager*


Hehe, I'm watching a packet of crisps too 



Zaros said:


> We've just had our first fall of snow so I'm planning to make a snowman. :001_smile:


Ah cool, piccies when done please 



bird said:


> To have empathy to our fellow human beings sweetie :mad5:
> 
> No I believe your purpose is to be a narcissus, and happy, ha *try only thinking positive thoughts for a couple of hrs*.  yeah right.


I have done that



CRL said:


> Im working the weekend. 2 late shifts. 2 till 9.30.


Ouch! What is it you do! (If you don't mind me asking)


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Ouch! What is it you do! (If you don't mind me asking)


im a carer in a dementia, residential, nursing care home.


----------



## Kizzywizzy (Sep 26, 2013)

I see the OP is showing her true colours here now. she has been driven out of or banned from every forum she has been on due to her 'it's all about me' attitude and vile comments to genuine people. apart from the inane rubbish she used to start threads about, pretty similar to on here actually. she thinks people are following her if they happen to frequent a forum she goes on. I came on here to read and get info on my dog who was ill and saw her on here. If she wanted a fresh start and nobody to follow her why not use a different name??

As for the insecurity we had threads saying her OH isnt allowed a mobile phone, has to leave the toilet door open when he goes in case he is ...ahem...sorting himself out. she has mentioned on here this isnt allowed.
She loves the new doctor because she got a diagnosis and can claim DLA or whatever. If they work together selling ebay stuff how come 'she' buys the food and they are able to live in the flat because of her when it was his originally?
Lots and lots of contradictions dear tinktinktinktinkerbell. The controlling person in the relationship is her, he isnt allowed to look at the television if a female comes on and he has to have his comp screen where she can see it in case he is looking at other women.
Her latest attempted return to a forum was met with lots of posters being nasty because of the lies she told over lots of things and the fraudulent benefit claims. Not so much the claims but the way she got the info, she went onto a hyper mobility site and asked lots of questions about the condition whilst posting on our forum about how much she was bench pressing may I add.She posted the rejection letter from the dole. funny she used a different name on that forum but was recognised instantly due to the vile attitude. 
You are all saying the tone of the forum has changed, well our forum is a lovely place now without her. Lots of people kind of liked her but over time she dissed them all. her main thing was benefit bashing funnily enough and people shouldnt have kids on benefits, scum scroungers she called them.
Amazing the way one person can change a whole vibe of a place. maybe the mods should limit the amount of inane threads people can start in a day? might curb it a bit.
Watch now she will jump in and say I'm a stalker.....i'm not. BUT she would like me to be because everything has to revolve around her.
She even tried a return to the student rooms I believe and they all kicked off so she slunk out. People dont forget the vileness of her. she loves it here because you all defend her and pander to her. Looks like that may be over.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> oh dear.did it fail on a lot?





Cheryl89 said:


> God, last thing you need hun  x


Rear breaks uneven GRRR! Don't know the price yet


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Just drop it pleased, I've *apologised *and if I could take the comment back I would


I think the term you're looking for is "fauxpology". Yes, you apologized, but your behavior tells a different story.

At 12:10 Jill closed your thread, at 12:15 you start this thread which feels incredibly callous considering what was going on not 5 minutes previously. It also smells a lot of deflection.

If I had to guess, I'd say you're sorry for how your callous comment affects you and your status on this forum, but any empathy or compassion for how it might have felt to Zaros or any other member reading who has lost a child, is totally lacking.

I feel for you Tink, I do, as do many others. But do not mistake kindness for stupidity. You can feel compassion for someone while still being quite clear on what kind of person they are.

This weekend I'm going to find joy in the moments and remember to be grateful.


----------



## Kizzywizzy (Sep 26, 2013)

ouesi said:


> I think the term you're looking for is "fauxpology". Yes, you apologized, but your behavior tells a different story.
> 
> At 12:10 Jill closed your thread, at 12:15 you start this thread which feels incredibly callous considering what was going on not 5 minutes previously. It also smells a lot of deflection.
> 
> ...


She will have opened the thread to test the water, seen if anyone answered her, if they were still pandering to her and telling her she is pretty and wonderful.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Kizzywizzy said:


> OH isnt allowed a mobile phone, he isnt allowed to look at the television if a female comes on
> She even tried a return to the student rooms I believe and they all kicked off so she slunk out.


Not true at all


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ouesi said:


> I think the term you're looking for is "fauxpology". Yes, you apologized, but your behavior tells a different story.
> 
> At 12:10 Jill closed your thread, at 12:15 you start this thread which feels incredibly callous considering what was going on not 5 minutes previously. It also smells a lot of deflection.
> 
> ...


I actually apologised to zaros via PM also, if he can forgive why can't you


----------



## Kizzywizzy (Sep 26, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Not true at all


It is, seen it. My kids are on there and know all the stories about the wierd virgin as they call you


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2013)

Kizzywizzy said:


> She will have opened the thread to test the water, seen if anyone answered her, if they were still pandering to her and telling her she is pretty and wonderful.


A) PFers are smart enough to figure things out on their own.

B) A first post that does nothing but speak venomously of another member - whether true or not, does not introduce you to the forum in the best light.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Kizzywizzy said:


> It is, seen it. My kids are on there and know all the stories about the wierd virgin as they call you


No, I posted on there and not many noticed I was back, I left again because a lot of the old school people had left too, times change, people leave


----------



## Kizzywizzy (Sep 26, 2013)

ouesi said:


> A) PFers are smart enough to figure things out on their own.
> 
> B) A first post that does nothing but speak venomously of another member - whether true or not, does not introduce you to the forum in the best light.


I know chick but I just had to say my piece. I only came on here a few weeks ago because my poor poochy wasn't well. I read a few threads and got my info so didnt bother. would have joined in the chat here you seem like a nice bunch but couldn't be bothered with a certain person so just pop on now and then for a nose.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I actually apologised to zaros via PM also, if he can forgive why can't you


Nice attempt at more deflection, trying to make this about me. My ability to forgive is completely irrelevant, especially since I was not the one who was wronged was I?

Nor does Zaros' ability to forgive have anything to do with YOU being responsible for YOUR behavior.

A PM fauxpology doesn't mean any more than the one you posted on the thread.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2013)

Kizzywizzy said:


> I know chick but I just had to say my piece. I only came on here a few weeks ago because my poor poochy wasn't well. I read a few threads and got my info so didnt bother. would have joined in the chat here you seem like a nice bunch but couldn't be bothered with a certain person so just pop on now and then for a nose.


Actually hate to say it, woke up one morning to read nothing but spew from yourself and another member backing you up on here. So you did and have joined in chat previously, getting your own posts removed previously in the process.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Feeling pretty horrified: losing a pet is bad enough, I just can't imagine losing a child. If the OP had any empathy or felt even vaguely sorry for what she did, she would keep her head well down rather than obsessively posting new threads over and over again.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Kizzywizzy said:


> I see the OP is showing her true colours here now. she has been driven out of or banned from every forum she has been on due to her 'it's all about me' attitude and vile comments to genuine people. apart from the inane rubbish she used to start threads about, pretty similar to on here actually. she thinks people are following her if they happen to frequent a forum she goes on. I came on here to read and get info on my dog who was ill and saw her on here. If she wanted a fresh start and nobody to follow her why not use a different name??
> 
> As for the insecurity we had threads saying her OH isnt allowed a mobile phone, has to leave the toilet door open when he goes in case he is ...ahem...sorting himself out. she has mentioned on here this isnt allowed.
> *She loves the new doctor because she got a diagnosis and can claim DLA or whatever*.
> ...


Thank you - an interesting perspective.


----------



## Kizzywizzy (Sep 26, 2013)

SirHiss said:


> Actually hate to say it, woke up one morning to read nothing but spew from yourself and another member backing you up on here. So you did and have joined in chat previously, getting your own posts removed previously in the process.


Sorry the 'spew' wasnt from me, i made no nasty comments. The level of hatred the OP brings out in people due to her actions is wide spread. Any I've said my piece and as OP often says I can post wherever I want. lol. 
I wondered how long it would take for the child like persona she was taking on would change,.didnt take long.
go look her up, different personality in other places. I have known her for a long time on another forum


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Just drop it pleased, I've apologised and if I could take the comment back I would


I'm sure it would be true, if only you hadn't said similar in previous threads/on other forums about the disabled, children and what not.

You're only upset that your defenders were even sickened by what you said, but it's the same as you have always been. That's why a lot on here who are very ill dislike your posts.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2013)

Kizzywizzy said:


> Sorry the 'spew' wasnt from me, i made no nasty comments. The level of hatred the OP brings out in people due to her actions is wide spread. Any I've said my piece and as OP often says I can post wherever I want. lol.
> I wondered how long it would take for the child like persona she was taking on would change,.didnt take long.
> go look her up, different personality in other places. I have known her for a long time on another forum


It was. You came on here with another, adding to one of her threads posting very similar to what you have posted just now, getting your posts removed in the process.

Whilst in this instance I'm not defending Tinks, I do think it's fair to mention you have commented on her threads before in the same way you have just now.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ouesi said:


> Nice attempt at more deflection, trying to make this about me. My ability to forgive is completely irrelevant, especially since I was not the one who was wronged was I?
> 
> Nor does Zaros' ability to forgive have anything to do with YOU being responsible for YOUR behavior.
> 
> A PM fauxpology doesn't mean any more than the one you posted on the thread.


What is it you want from me?


----------



## Kizzywizzy (Sep 26, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Thank you - an interesting perspective.


I could go on all day. she was bubbled due to the trouble with her 'bowls'......same spelling mistake.lol.
have you not had the thread about washing bed sheets once a month but hoovering them every day instead? comedy gold I tell you. I myself used to have a soft spot,found her ok but she let herself down badly.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Tinks, I really think you should take a step back


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

The thing that annoys me is, in the grand scale of things the OP problems aren't that bad. She wants people to feel sorry for her (must admit I fell for it a bit) when really she just wants the attention on her and doesn't give a flying duck about other people. Really shows what kind of person she is.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> What is it you want from me?


I do not want nor need a single thing from you.

What I WISH for you is what I would wish for any fellow human, a rich, authentic life full of gratitude, acceptance, and peace.


----------



## Kizzywizzy (Sep 26, 2013)

SirHiss said:


> It was. You came on here with another, adding to one of her threads posting very similar to what you have posted just now, getting your posts removed in the process.
> 
> Whilst in this instance I'm not defending Tinks, I do think it's fair to mention you have commented on her threads before in the same way you have just now.


well anyone could see that by the post count, cant even remember what i said, was early hours, few wines,. I notice Tinks is liking your posts.lol she still has somebody on her side. i felt i had to post when i saw her comments from last night,.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Kizzywizzy said:


> she loves it here because you all defend her and pander to her. Looks like that may be over.


Actually I thought the same, lots of people give an excuse for her on here, then she jumps in with, yes that's it, I suffer the same thing/that's what I meant!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2013)

Kizzywizzy said:


> well anyone could see that by the post count, cant even remember what i said, was early hours, few wines,. I notice Tinks is liking your posts.lol she still has somebody on her side. i felt i had to post when i saw her comments from last night,.




Last nights behaviour was appalling, I can't defend it, won't and never will.

You didn't need to post, especially on this thread to get things going again.

Theres enough bad feeling for what was said last night, without someone coming on with a big spoon.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

ouesi said:


> I do not want nor need a single thing from you.
> 
> What I WISH for you is what I would wish for any fellow human, a rich, authentic life full of gratitude, acceptance, and peace.


and I would give you another green blobby thing for this post...but it won't let me til I spread some more of it aropund


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Kizzywizzy said:


> I could go on all day. she was bubbled due to the trouble with her 'bowls'......same spelling mistake.lol.
> have you not had the thread about washing bed sheets once a month but hoovering them every day instead? comedy gold I tell you. I myself used to have a soft spot,found her ok but she let herself down badly.


Hoovering sheets?!


----------



## Kizzywizzy (Sep 26, 2013)

SirHiss said:


> Last nights behaviour was appalling, I can't defend it, won't and never will.
> 
> You didn't need to post, especially on this thread to get things going again.
> 
> Theres enough bad feeling for what was said last night, without someone coming on with a big spoon.


In your opinion, I just see it as groundhog day with her. Anyway it's a public forum and to qoute the OP 'I'll post what I want'


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> and I would give you another green blobby thing for this post...but it won't let me til I spread some more of it aropund


LOL 

Many thanks for the green blobbies, (not green boobies ) apparently I should check that page more often as it seems I've gotten quite a few that went unacknowledged. Thank you all!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

lilythepink said:


> and I would give you another green blobby thing for this post...but it won't let me til I spread some more of it aropund


I'll do it for you Lily.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> Hoovering sheets?!


doesn't everybody hoover sheets?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2013)

Kizzywizzy said:


> In your opinion, I just see it as groundhog day with her. Anyway it's a public forum and to qoute the OP 'I'll post what I want'


Proves my point, so carry on.


----------



## Kizzywizzy (Sep 26, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> Hoovering sheets?!


Yup, I have spent many a day sat crying with laughter at some of the threads, some great answers. there dont seem to be any funnies on here, one sniff of any leg pulling or taking the mick and everyone gets bounced on so poor tink doesnt get upset. We should get together with a few bottles one wekend,lol. Bring the tena lady


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

lilythepink said:


> doesn't everybody hoover sheets?


Good grief that's horrible- Just why? 

What's wrong with washing them?


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

seems to me like this is another attention seeking thread


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> I'll do it for you Lily.


thank you...............


----------



## Kizzywizzy (Sep 26, 2013)

Milliepoochie said:


> Good grief that's horrible- Just why?
> 
> What's wrong with washing them?


couldnt afford to do more than one wash a week i think.

I have to pick my grand daughter up from school, sorry!!


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

ouesi said:


> I think the term you're looking for is "fauxpology". Yes, you apologized, but your behavior tells a different story.
> 
> At 12:10 Jill closed your thread, at 12:15 you start this thread which feels incredibly callous considering what was going on not 5 minutes previously. It also smells a lot of deflection.
> 
> ...


Absolutely.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

lilythepink said:


> doesn't everybody hoover sheets?


Only when I get a bad case of psoriasis


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

Iheartcats said:


> Only when I get a bad case of psoriasis


My husband gets it really bad so I often vacuum inbetween changing.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> What is it you want from me?


Do you seriously not have one ounce of respect for yourself or others? I'm sorry but your fauxpologies (love that term) appear insincere and are only meant to further manipulate.

The minute ennui constituting your small life consumes your entire day and mind, yet epic suffering of your fellow human beings holds no significance.

You post that the meaning of life is YOUR happiness. Good lord does your narcissism know no bounds?

No wonder you are so dreadfully miserable.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Kizzywizzy said:


> Yup, I have spent many a day sat crying with laughter at some of the threads, some great answers. there dont seem to be any funnies on here, one sniff of any leg pulling or taking the mick and everyone gets bounced on so poor tink doesnt get upset. We should get together with a few bottles one wekend,lol. Bring the tena lady


Ha ha u crack me up!
I have been in trouble a few times for not pandering


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Iheartcats said:


> Only when I get a bad case of psoriasis





SandyR said:


> My husband gets it really bad so I often vacuum inbetween changing.


That I could understand - as long as its not in place of washing them lol.

I have a thing about clean sheet- Would change them every night if I could.

***hmmm clean sheets*****


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Kizzywizzy said:


> Yup, I have spent many a day sat crying with laughter at some of the threads, some great answers. there dont seem to be any funnies on here, one sniff of any leg pulling or taking the mick and everyone gets bounced on so poor tink doesnt get upset. We should get together with a few bottles one wekend,lol. Bring the tena lady


Shall I bring crisps?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Milliepoochie said:


> Good grief that's horrible- Just why?
> 
> What's wrong with washing them?


If you remember, she 'doesn't do hot water' because it's just putting money into the pockets of the utility companies.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> That I could understand - as long as its not in place of washing them lol.
> 
> I have a thing about clean sheet- Would change them every night if I could.
> 
> ***hmmm clean sheets*****


Oh me too, the smell the feel of the crispness!! mmmmmmm


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

lostbear said:


> If you remember, she 'doesn't do hot water' because it's just putting money into the pockets of the utility companies.


?!  What the heck? Nowt as canny as a hot bath, my favourite on a cold day!


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Taking my 6 year old daughter to her invite to the elite diving squad this evening... so chuffed she's been talent spotted and only been swimming and diving since Easter this year... 

Then tomorrow it will be little madams 7th bday oh my it's all about her this weekend lol...

And as my inlaws are down from wee bonny Scotland I shall be having lots of laughs and a good few beers too


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

SandyR said:


> My husband gets it really bad so I often vacuum inbetween changing.


I have to say I am not mocking anyone that really does suffer from it. It can't be a very pleasant condition. I get really crusty, hard skin on my feet and my OH goes mad when I leave my "shavings" around 

Kizzywizzy's post about hoovering sheets just totally cracked me up!


----------



## Kizzywizzy (Sep 26, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Shall I bring crisps?


yeah, we can always hoover them up when we hoover the sheets. lol


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

lostbear said:


> If you remember, she 'doesn't do hot water' because it's just putting money into the pockets of the utility companies.


lol i laughed at this, my hot water was switched off for a day once, i would never choose to do that again


----------



## Kizzywizzy (Sep 26, 2013)

Sorry SandyR I have it myself, didnt mean to cause offence. I put a towel over the sheet to catch it when it's flared. Oooops.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> lol i laughed at this, my hot water was switched off for a day once, i would never choose to do that again


Ugh!! My husband turned the water off on the morning of my wedding day! What a memorable bath that was - luke warm!! lol!


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

This thread has had me laughing and laughing! I am getting some wine for later on but I think I'll forgo the tena lady lol!!!


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> ?!  What the heck? Nowt as canny as a hot bath, my favourite on a cold day!


oh yes there is.......

a mug of hot mulled wine and a hot tub..now thats just bliss.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

Iheartcats said:


> Ugh!! My husband turned the water off on the morning of my wedding day! What a memorable bath that was - luke warm!! lol!


blehhh nothing better than a hot bath though on a winters day, imagine that... without using hot water, oh it sends shivers down my spine


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Dingle said:


> Taking my 6 year old daughter to her invite to the elite diving squad this evening... so chuffed she's been talent spotted and only been swimming and diving since Easter this year...
> 
> Then tomorrow it will be little madams 7th bday oh my it's all about her this weekend lol...
> 
> And as my inlaws are down from wee bonny Scotland I shall be having lots of laughs and a good few beers too


Oh wow fast learner!

Well done mini dingle


----------



## Kizzywizzy (Sep 26, 2013)

lostbear said:


> If you remember, she 'doesn't do hot water' because it's just putting money into the pockets of the utility companies.


they cant afford it or heating yet can afford takeouts every week. and dress up out fits, this was half the problem, the contradictions. like the endless diet threads mods constantly pulled them but she could apparently 'post wherever she wants' latest was the 5/2 and she thinks it can be crisps and kitkats on a binge day, 5 times a week....
then she posts about takeouts. 
there is a last thing i bought thread and she would post endless but then she couldnt afford to do more than one wash a week, everything in together, clothes towels teatowels. It's me and hubby and my grand daughter stays in the week while her parents work and I wash every day.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> blehhh nothing better than a hot bath though on a winters day, imagine that... without using hot water, oh it sends shivers down my spine


We have a shower


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Iheartcats said:


> This thread has had me laughing and laughing! I am getting some wine for later on but I think I'll forgo the tena lady lol!!!


Well don't blame us if the sofa gets flooded!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> lol i laughed at this, my hot water was switched off for a day once, i would never choose to do that again


Ive just washed my hair in ice cold water....as I do everytime!! (started coz the hot tap in the sink broke now I just prefer it). Couldnt be doing without a hot bath though.

Aaaaaand this weekend I will be working 2 13hr nightshifts, same as usual.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Kizzywizzy said:


> they cant afford it or heating yet can afford takeouts every week. and dress up out fits, this was half the problem, the contradictions. like the endless diet threads mods constantly pulled them but she could apparently 'post wherever she wants' latest was the 5/2 and she thinks it can be crisps and kitkats on a binge day, 5 times a week....
> then she posts about takeouts.
> there is a last thing i bought thread and she would post endless but then she couldnt afford to do more than one wash a week, everything in together, clothes towels teatowels. It's me and hubby and my grand daughter stays in the week while her parents work and I wash every day.


Yep - we've suffered those two threads as well - several times.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> Ive just washed my hair in ice cold water....as I do everytime!! (started coz the hot tap in the sink broke now I just prefer it). Couldnt be doing without a hot bath though.
> 
> Aaaaaand this weekend I will be working 2 13hr nightshifts, same as usual.


Yikes, what job do you do? (If you don't mind me asking)


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Oh wow fast learner!
> 
> Well done mini dingle


Why thank you 

She couldn't swim at Easter due to spending all her time competing on her Pony... then I taught her to swim and dive prior to her now having lessons, she is so so competetive... don't know where she gets it from 

After five diving lessons (last Monday) she has been talent spotted to join a very well respected diving squad... also Wednesday just gone whilst doing her 400 mtre distance swim badge, her new instructor said... she really needs to be in a club lol... just not enough days in the week


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Milliepoochie said:


> That I could understand - as long as its not in place of washing them lol.
> 
> *I have a thing about clean sheet- Would change them every night if I could. *
> 
> ****hmmm clean sheets******


Me, too - when I win the lottery that will be my greatest personal extravagance - freshly laundered sheets every single night!

There's always a rush to be first to bed when the sheets have been changed, just because it's soooo lovely to be in a fresh bed all on your own. When Mr lostbear starts getting ideas I nip them in the bud if the sheets are just on :biggrin: - he can wait until they've been slept in a couple of times!


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We have a shower


nothing beats a bubble bath after a long stressful day


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Dingle said:


> Why thank you
> 
> She couldn't swim at Easter due to spending all her time competing on her Pony... then I taught her to swim and dive prior to her now having lessons, she is so so competetive... don't know where she gets it from
> 
> After five diving lessons (last Monday) she has been talent spotted to join a very well respected diving squad... also Wednesday just gone whilst doing her 400 mtre distance swim badge, her new instructor said... she really needs to be in a club lol... just not enough days in the week


she's going to be a busy bee lol


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

Dingle said:


> Why thank you
> 
> After five *diving *lessons (last Monday) she has been talent spotted to join a very well respected diving squad... also Wednesday just gone whilst doing her 400 mtre distance swim badge, her new instructor said... she really needs to be in a club lol... just not enough days in the week


thought this said dRiving at first, and i was like  im sure she just said her kid was like 5 or 7 or something (sorry cant remember lol)


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> nothing beats a bubble bath after a long stressful day


Agree to disagree 

I prefer showers

Our water tank only fills up about two inches of the bath


----------



## Kizzywizzy (Sep 26, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Me, too - when I win the lottery that will be my greatest personal extravagance - freshly laundered sheets every single night!
> 
> There's always a rush to be first to bed when the sheets have been changed, just because it's soooo lovely to be in a fresh bed all on your own. When Mr lostbear starts getting ideas I nip them in the bud if the sheets are just on :biggrin: - he can wait until they've been slept in a couple of times!


Same here, and I wont let the dog on the bed either until a couple of days after, he licks his bum so don't want any bumjuice on the duvet cover, lol. That was another one, she has no bodily secretions apparently. I drool like a baby when I'm asleep.lol. change the pillowslip every other day.


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

She is nothing but an attention seeking [email protected] that kicked of because somebody else was getting attention. Her attitude is all me me me and she clearly gets off on having closed threads, as they must be the exciting ones.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> she's going to be a busy bee lol


So am i with all the running around lol... to be honest we are now taking a little step back from the Pony for a while and see how things pan out.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Agree to disagree
> 
> I prefer showers
> 
> Our water tank only fills up about two inches of the bath


my shower goes from boiling to freezing within seconds, its a torture device in disguise so i stick to the trusted bath


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

lilythepink said:


> oh yes there is.......
> 
> a mug of hot mulled wine and a hot tub..now thats just bliss.


Come round and we can swap horse tales in my tub!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Yikes, what job do you do? (If you don't mind me asking)


Im a nurse.

just wondering though....which is longer?
Tinks threads, or people talking about Tinks threads threads??:lol:
(why does everyone feel the need to go over things repeatedly?? If you dont like someone then just ignore them surely? Its not like you have to engage with her coz she is coming round for xmas dinner this year!!).
If you really think that she is starting fires then stop adding fuel!:thumbup1:


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

lostbear said:


> Me, too - when I win the lottery that will be my greatest personal extravagance - freshly laundered sheets every single night!
> 
> There's always a rush to be first to bed when the sheets have been changed, just because it's soooo lovely to be in a fresh bed all on your own. When Mr lostbear starts getting ideas I nip them in the bud if the sheets are just on :biggrin: - he can wait until they've been slept in a couple of times!


Yep, I've always said if we won the lottery the first thing I would do would be to go to Harrods and buy 1000 count egyptian cotton sheets, silk duvets, you name it, and employ someone to change them everyday 

Agree with the other thing too  :blush:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Dingle said:


> So am i with all the running around lol... to be honest we are now taking a little stap back from the Pony for a while and see how things pan out.


Good luck to her, fingers crossed she's a success 



Shadow And Lightning said:


> my shower goes from boiling to freezing within seconds, its a torture device in disguise so i stick to the trusted bath


Ah yes the down side of showers, either come out burnt or with frost bite :lol:


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> thought this said dRiving at first, and i was like  im sure *she* just said her kid was like 5 or 7 or something (sorry cant remember lol)


She...  I'm a geezer, at least I was last I went for a pea  lol...

As for driving... I did let her steer the Shogun through some very deep snow last year... not on a public rd of course


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We have a shower


You still here?


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm not been funny Kizzywig nor am I defending anyone but there's no need to drag everything about the OP up that she has written about.......think we all had our eyes opened last night about the kind of person she really is (I know I certainly have) so why don't we just leave it there.

Public humiliation isn't very nice.....I find it quite uncomfortable to read no matter who it's about.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Agree to disagree
> 
> I prefer showers
> 
> Our water tank only fills up about two inches of the bath


Archimedes principle surely takes care of the rest.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> Im a nurse.
> 
> just wondering though....which is longer?
> Tinks threads, or people talking about Tinks threads threads??:lol:
> ...


What do you mean I'm not coming to yours for Christmas dinner!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> Come round and we can swap horse tales in my tub!!


The little green god of envy is sitting on my shoulder . . .


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Tomorrow it's Tavistock market for Daughter & I. Tonight we pack the car. Saturday evening XF. 
Sunday, car boot sales, weather permitting & more XF in the evening.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> I'm not been funny Kizzywig nor am I defending anyone but there's no need to drag everything about the OP up that she has written about.......think we all had our eyes opened last night about the kind of person she really is (I know I certainly have) so why don't we just leave it there.
> 
> Public humiliation isn't very nice.....I find it quite uncomfortable to read no matter who it's about.


You are a lovely person. Sometimes we all get swept along in a feeding frenzy.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

cinnamontoast said:


> Come round and we can swap horse tales in my tub!!


Can I come too?

I haven't got a horse but I'm a big fan of Eeyore if thats going to help me get a invite.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

....Can get multiple tattoos, but not a simple painless blood draw.

....Medicine cabinet is a cornucopia of everything from opioid pain meds to prescription creams to make up for dietary shortfalls, yet wouldn't take ADs.

....Wants that elusive happiness, but makes it her purpose in life to be as miserable as possible.

....Wants to loose weight and is positive eating junk is the key to doing so.

...........:Yawn:

Yeah, I'd be crying every time I looked in the mirror if my mind worked that way.

Why did I even post, it just feeds her insatiable need for any speck of attention, no matter how negative it is, in order for this empty soul of a human being to feel _something._


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

Dingle said:


> She...  I'm a geezer, at least I was last I went for a pea  lol...
> 
> As for driving... I did let her steer the Shogun through some very deep snow last year... not on a public rd of course


i assume everyone in this place is a she, force of habit, i do apologise lol


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> ....Can get multiple tattoos, but not a simple painless blood draw.
> 
> ....Medicine cabinet is a cornucopia of everything from opioid pain meds to prescription creams to make up for dietary shortfalls, yet wouldn't take ADs.
> 
> ...


im sorry but i need to whore myself about abit before i can rep you again.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> ....Can get multiple tattoos, but not a simple painless blood draw.
> 
> ....Medicine cabinet is a cornucopia of everything from opioid pain meds to prescription creams to make up for dietary shortfalls, yet wouldn't take ADs.
> 
> ...


As someone once said - something so horrible draws you back against your better judgement.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

CRL said:


> im sorry but i need to whore myself about abit before i can rep you again.


love your choice of wording lol


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> i assume everyone in this place is a she, force of habit, i do apologise lol


apology accepted


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> Public humiliation isn't very nice.....I find it quite uncomfortable to read no matter who it's about.


The thing is, every day of her life is public humiliation. She craves it, lives and breathes it, what would she do without it?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

lostbear said:


> As someone once said - something so horrible draws you back against your better judgement.


I'm sure the ignore button would be all the better if you didn't then see all the threads lined up by the poster and the responses etc.

Maybe there could be a new ignore that blocks everything?

I have to admit though, I'm sure people have been banned for less.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> Come round and we can swap horse tales in my tub!!


lol............................


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't have a horse CT but can bring me springer!!' :lol: x


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> Come round and we can swap *horse *tales in my tub!!


Can we swap houses?


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

This weekend I will be angry at myself - for a few seconds before real life takes precedence again.... Angry at me for being sucked into the cycle of 

- disbelief and yet trying to be helpful
- calling troll
- thinking that maybe I was a bit harsh as subject clearly has issues
- disbelief and yet try to be helpful
- think that subject has issues and maybe I should try to be kind
- disbelief.... etc etc 


Now I'm just sick of it. I really am after reading such narcissistic, rude, and downright delusion. I revert back to calling troll. I am sorry I ever wasted my time trying to be helpful. I think none of it's true and is done basically to troll. I agree with Emmaviolet - people get shut down for less. It seems that the threads only seem to get shut down when the fed up peeps on here finally snap at the rudeness/contradictions etc and expose the troll for what they are, but the troll itself gets to carry on and on and on. 

I made a resolution to avoid avoid avoid - but then it said 'Last Post: Toby Tyler so I knew had to peek lol  

Green Blobbys are raining down...!


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

fierceabby said:


> This weekend I will be angry at myself - for a few seconds before real life takes precedence again.... Angry at me for being sucked into the cycle of
> 
> - disbelief and yet trying to be helpful
> - calling troll
> ...


then you too shall dip in CTs hot tub with my bucket of hot mulled wine.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

lilythepink said:


> then you too shall dip in CTs hot tub with my bucket of hot mulled wine.


oooh - also in good news - I discovered non-alcoholic mulled wine existed!! Ikea!! (Alcohol makes me feel so ill! I make allowances for gin but avoid most other kinds!! )


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

so sorry to hear you can't have the alcohol mulled wine....it makes christmas worth all the fuss drama and expense.lol.

It started off as a cup of mulled wine.but now with so many to get round.full size bucket.lol


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

whats the difference between wine and mulled wine? is it special ?


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Good grief..whats going on in here then!

The plot continues to thicken...more holes than a collander..more suspects than a game of cluedo!

Just wish I could stay up past 10pm to see the late night action!


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

gorgeous said:


> Just wish I could stay up past 10pm to see the late night action!


TRY THIS:-


MrBeantoothpickeyes by kiwi20122012, on Flickr


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> whats the difference between wine and mulled wine? is it special ?


oh you haven't lived til you had a good glog of mulled wine.

Its wine, warmed up and spices stirred into it.either through a muslin bag or as a syrup ....and its delicious.

Take it you don't drink alcohol either? go to Ikea........in fact, if there was an Ikea near here I would prob go and get me a bottle or 3.lol


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

fierceabby said:


> oooh - also in good news - I discovered non-alcoholic mulled wine existed!! Ikea!! (Alcohol makes me feel so ill! *I make allowances for gin but avoid most other kinds!!* )


You are very forgiving.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

gorgeous said:


> Good grief..whats going on in here then!
> 
> The plot continues to thicken...more holes than a collander..more suspects than a game of cluedo!
> 
> Just wish I could stay up past 10pm to see the late night action!


mulled winelol


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

lilythepink said:


> oh you haven't lived til you had a good glog of mulled wine.
> 
> Its wine, warmed up and spices stirred into it.either through a muslin bag or as a syrup ....and its delicious.
> 
> Take it you don't drink alcohol either? go to Ikea........in fact, if there was an Ikea near here I would prob go and get me a bottle or 3.lol


sounds interesting, nope i don't drink, i don't know where my nearest ikea is. I'll stick with erm, shloer lol


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't drink either.apart from Bonfire Night.when anything goes.and christmas when I have to have the mulled wine.lol


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

lilythepink said:


> I don't drink either.apart from Bonfire Night.when anything goes.and christmas when I have to have the mulled wine.lol


i used to drink, during my teenage days when every one was doing it and i didn't think much of it. Now i see drunk students and its quite shameful the way they act, especially knowing i was one in another lifetime lol


----------



## Bryxy (Jun 6, 2013)

I have to go to a farm and stay overnight at a hotel because it's 6 hours away from the university and attendance is obligatory to complete my animal husbandry class for this semester. Last weekend we went to a stud farm, cattle farm and fish farms but this time I have no idea where we're going, I have a feeling sheep will be involved though. And it means I have to be at uni by 6am, so have to get up at 5am. :glare: 

Not going to be my favourite trip of the year.


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

lilythepink said:


> then you too shall dip in CTs hot tub with my bucket of hot mulled wine.


I read that as CT's hot tub being full of mulled wine that people are drinking bucketfuls of. I didn't think that was very sanitary.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Closing for looking at


----------

